# Chattanooga, TN - I want to sail it, not sell it.



## smijer (Aug 4, 2014)

I am new to SailNet and pretty new to sailing. I live in Chattanooga, TN. I hope it isn't rude to include my bleg right in my introduction. 

I never sailed before 2014. It was a long-term ambition but I never felt I could manage the finances (We are poor people). In January of 2014 I found a marina selling a 1979 Catalina 22 with a trailer, and I had enough cash (with some help from my dad) to make the purchase. The dockmaster threw in four free months in the slip. 

I took the boat out solo the first weekend after I made the purchase. I came back, changed my underwear, and made plans to come out again the next weekend with a mentor. Bear in mind that I had never piloted any boat before by sail or motor. Long story short, I sailed, or made an attempt at it, almost every weekend from then until the start of June when my free time in the slip ran out. 

At that point, my 72 year old dad helped me trailer the boat, take down the rigging, and drive it home. It was then that I realized that my plan - to trailer back and forth for each excursion - was completely impractical. 

Now I learn that it is $160/month or better to keep the boat in a slip, and I cannot afford that. (I can hear it now - surely you can cut off that expensive cable tv or internet, and spring for a wet slip! And, really? Just $160/month for a wet slip?!) So, yes, I realize that $160 is a very good price on a wet slip. No, I really cannot afford it. Trust me. 

As my subject line suggests - I want to sail. Having tasted it for four months, the idea of giving it up is unimaginable. But here I am, at a loss for what to do next. I cringe when I even think of Craigslist. Do I have hope? Is there an economical way to store a boat in or out of the water without having to take down the rigging and put it back up each time I want to go out? 

So, that's my story. It's nice to meet you all, and thank you in advance for any ideas you may have to offer me.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

you can dry sail which means the boat with the rigging up parked at the boat yard. much cheaper. Just go sail , best way to learn. My son lives in Hidden Harbor on the lake. No motor? Get oars! Have fun!


----------



## smijer (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you Denise! It occurred to me that there might be marinas or yards that rented "sidewalk" space where trailer and boat could be stored, but I haven't found where that is a common practice or where in Chattanooga it is a possibility. I will do more research.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow wait, Denise, your son lives in hidden harbor?!!?? My mother lives there and I grew up there. We are still in Chattanooga, and keeping our boat on Chickamauga lake. 

smijer, my wife (rynncp) is going to post a suggestion for somewhere to keep your boat (dry). Welcome and send me a message and we can share contact information. It would be nice to meet another Chattanooga sailor.

-Chris


----------



## RynnCP (Aug 5, 2014)

Greetings, new sailor! Gets in your blood, doesn't it? I've been sailing for years, with a long time off. I'm new to the forums, but my husband has been here a bit. 

We bought a 22 foot Laguna Windrose cruiser at the beginning of June. Three weeks ago we finally launched her. We chose Sale Creek Marina because they have a clear bias for sailboats (the owner and manager have beautiful boats and the owner has raced in the Mackinac...kind of the gold standard for sailboat races.)

They don't have standing spaces, but a number of marinas do. We wanted ours to float all the time, and that was harder in this area than you might think. When we were dry storing the boat we found a storage facility out on Hixson Pike that was going to charge us $50 a month for dry storage. I still think you'd want to unstep the mast, but you'll get very good at stepping it with time. If you'd like some help, we're more than willing. Let us know!


----------



## smijer (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice to meet you (both!)! I will have to get my post count up before I can pm you to swap contact info, but I'm sure that won't take long.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

One big happy sailing family. Welcome Rynn and smijer.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Also, there's sailboat racing. Privateer Yacht Club

Catalina 22 is a pretty popular boat!

I'll see if my son is interested, He works for a landscaper and doesn't drive (long story) he's 32 now.

You DO NOT want to sail on TN river up near the dam. IT's FAST! scary fast. But you can use it to travel all the way to gulf I hear.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Privateer is $400 a year (broken into quarters) plus after being a associate member for at least a year, $1,000 initiation fee. However after you are a full member the slip rentals are dirt cheap. The have one of the largest Cat 22 fleets in the country and race the heck out of them. We considered joining but decided now wasn't the time.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Almost same as my club here!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet smijer, especially from one Catalina 22 owner to another. I trailer my boat to different lakes and rig it everytime, usually takes me an hour or so to get everything set up and another hour to break down when done. Don't give up on your dream simply because you can't keep your boat in a slip, look at the alternative, you can keep your boat on the trailer, pull it where you want, explore a lot of new areas, weekend wherever you want, and work on your boat when you want not when you can get to her.


----------



## smijer (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for the encouragement, Catman! I have only unstepped the mast once, and it was maybe a three-four hour job with the help of my dad. I have never stepped it. Currently, I have it completely off the boat (because I hope to paint before I sail again). The biggest obstacles were ignorance and very difficult turnbuckles (I've also been looking for some economical choices for newer and better turnbuckles). I cannot imagine doing the process in an hour, especially solo. I hear it gets easier with experience, but I don't feel very confident. I posted a help thread in general discussion about dry-sailing from a rampside storage location (following the advice of others who have offered that suggestion). I am not going to give up - at least not easily. I appreciate the help everyone has offered me!


----------



## Clarks Hill Windbag (Mar 27, 2014)

Trailer sailing is a strong motivator to find a wet slip. However, if finances don't allow, you can trailer sail. 

The first few times launching/retrieving are painful, but 30 mins is reasonable from ramp to sailing.

Depending on your physical strength, you can raise/lower mast by yourself. I did it last weekend on the water to pass under bridges. If not, there are winch assisted designs that make it painless. 

Keep sailing, that's what it is all about. Ultimately, trailer sailing is a small test of will.


----------



## RynnCP (Aug 5, 2014)

I just came back to this thread. You don't have to remove the rigging to unstep the mast as long as you have the appropriate cradling on your trailer for it. Removing the mast, yeah, you do have to do it then, LOL.


----------

